# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  عدم اقلاع 8520 curve

## akon

السلام عليكممشكلة في جهاز بلاك باري 8520 وهي عدم الاقلاع  حالة الجهاز:الشاشة سوداء+اللمبة تضيء بشكلة متقطع
مشكلة في عدم الاقلاع ورجاء لا احد يقول لي قم بالتفليش لان الجهاز لا يقوم يالتوصيل بالكمبيوتر   ولا باي شكل  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:    :Mad:  :Mad:  هل لدى احدكم حلا واللسلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته

----------

